# Schwinn double diamond 100% Made in the USA BMX cruiser



## PhxBuckeye (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is the start of my attempt at a 100% Made in the USA Schwinn double diamond BMX cruiser.  I jumped on this frame, which I bought on this site, because I read it's the frame the Cook Brothers 3-bar cruiser was modeled after.

Locked in parts list:
Schwinn double diamond frame (Chicago, IL)
Schwinn Liberty badge (Chicago)
True Torch Cook Brothers-style fork (Santa Ana, CA., which used to be part of the U.S.)
MCS layback seatpost (Florida)
180 stamped Ashtabula cranks (Ashtabula, OH)
Mesinger saddle (New York or Connecticut?)
Oury waffle grips (Colorado)
Sun Metal Products steel rims (Warsaw, IN)
NOS ACS large flange front hub (El Monte, CA.)
Bendix red band (Elmira, NY?)
NOS Carlisle tubes (Carlisle, PA)
NOS Carlisle stud tires (I haven't received these in the mail yet and I'm starting to get nervous) (Carlisle, PA)
rechormed prewar AS bottom bracket (Chicago?)
rechromed AS seatpost bolt (Chicago?)
Made in USA Union rat trap pedals
S&M chainring

Other parts I have but haven't yet decided what to use:
S&M SAC bars, flat track-style handlebars
True Torch solid aluminum high-rise handlebars
multiple True Torch stems
Huffy Pro Thunder stem

I have not decided on a headset.  I would love to find a 1" threaded Chris King headset that would work

I want to do some type of red and blue or red, white and blue color scheme.  However, since I'm going to try to paint the bike myself I might just stick to a single color.  If I do it will be red.  No matter what the scheme, I'm planning to use Eastwood's 2k products (Primer, paint and clear coat).

Feed back is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Jun 7, 2021)

Here are the two colors I'm debating.  I naturally lean red but I'd like to get some thoughts.  I won't consider black because most of the bikes I own are black.


----------



## Dirtvelo (Jun 9, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> Here is the start of my attempt at a 100% Made in the USA Schwinn double diamond BMX cruiser.  I jumped on this frame, which I bought on this site, because I read it's the frame the Cook Brothers 3-bar cruiser was modeled after.
> 
> Locked in parts list:
> Schwinn double diamond frame (Chicago, IL)
> ...



Please let us see the end result


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Jun 9, 2021)

Dirtvelo said:


> Please let us see the end result



Ya, for sure I'll do that.  I'm really struggling with what to do about color, paint/powder coat.  I'm hesitant to powder a prewar frame and I don't trust myself to get a nice result from painting.

My tires arrived today.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 10, 2021)

That's going to be a super cool bike.  I like red also, but the blue would be nice too.  Where did you find those Carlisles?  Very cool!


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Aug 12, 2021)

This build is still happening.  However, is # 2 in the lineup right now due to a reliving my childhood build.  

I'm just days away from building this '79 DG Vulcan replica by True Torch.  I rode a DG growing up and couldn't pass on this chance.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 12, 2021)

Johnny does nice work. For your Schwinn Ford engine dark blue would look cool and quite unique as below.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Aug 12, 2021)

Pondo said:


> That's going to be a super cool bike.  I like red also, but the blue would be nice too.  Where did you find those Carlisles?  Very cool!



I found the Carlisles through a lead.  A guy in Montana had them.  I had to convince him to sell them to me.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 12, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> This build is still happening.  However, is # 2 in the lineup right now due to a reliving my childhood build.
> 
> I'm just days away from building this '79 DG Vulcan replica by True Torch.  I rode a DG growing up and couldn't pass on this chance.
> View attachment 1461533



Super cool!  I’m gathering parts to recreate my old Redline too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 12, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> I found the Carlisles through a lead.  A guy in Montana had them.  I had to convince him to sell them to me.



Double Diamond? Original post and topic bike:  This type of frame is referred as a 'Straight bar'. A double Diamond is not much different than the shapes of the common light weight road bikes of today and I believe a prewar DD would have thicker, heavier tubes too.

What U got there is a prewar 'Straight bar' (Top bar curved, lower is straight) which is exactly what ya want for a old school klunker.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 12, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> Here are the two colors I'm debating.  I naturally lean red but I'd like to get some thoughts.  I won't consider black because most of the bikes I own are black.
> 
> View attachment 1425958
> 
> View attachment 1425959



How about the red with blue accents? If you get a good quality paint mixed up and have it put in cans. You may be surprised at your results.
Also if you wanted to use stencils you can find them on eBay for about $20.
Best of luck! 
Shawn M.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Aug 12, 2021)

The blue is very classy for sure.  As someone born in Ohio and a lifelong Ohio State fan, I have a natural aversion to blue.  If you don't know what that means you're not a football fan.

As for the double diamond build, I bought 90s Topline mountain bike cranks to use to give me a Cook Brothers cranks look at a tiny fraction of the price.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Double Diamond? Original post and topic bike:  This type of frame is referred as a 'Straight bar'. A double Diamond is not much different than the shapes of the common light weight road bikes of today and I believe a prewar DD would have thicker, heavier tubes too.
> 
> What U got there is a prewar 'Straight bar' (Top bar curved, lower is straight) which is exactly what ya want for a old school klunker.



I've seen where this style straight bar with straight instead of curved seatstays has been coined a "Double Diamond" frame in the hobby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Double Diamond? Original post and topic bike:  This type of frame is referred as a 'Straight bar'. A double Diamond is not much different than the shapes of the common light weight road bikes of today and I believe a prewar DD would have thicker, heavier tubes too.
> 
> What U got there is a prewar 'Straight bar' (Top bar curved, lower is straight) which is exactly what ya want for a old school klunker.



We calls them ‘35 frames double diamonds


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Double Diamond? Original post and topic bike:  This type of frame is referred as a 'Straight bar'. A double Diamond is not much different than the shapes of the common light weight road bikes of today and I believe a prewar DD would have thicker, heavier tubes too.
> 
> What U got there is a prewar 'Straight bar' (Top bar curved, lower is straight) which is exactly what ya want for a old school klunker.





Take a good look at that frame and make note of the straight down tube and the straight seat stays. Double Diamond.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 13, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> Ya, for sure I'll do that.  I'm really struggling with what to do about color, paint/powder coat.  I'm hesitant to powder a prewar frame and I don't trust myself to get a nice result from painting.
> 
> My tires arrived today.
> 
> ...



Double Diamond. I see that now B/C I searched it here: https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/10/25/elementor-4341/

Yet that's an oddity, moreover apearently, a crossover as the TOC era produced a double diamond. It was a triangle frame in front and same as back.


GTs58 said:


> Take a good look at that frame and make note of the straight down tube and the straight seat stays. Double Diamond.



Yeah I saw that by searching later yesterday, Kind of odd. I mean, it seems like the old school and original Klunker pack, kind of sort of, wanted to attach a virtual Turn of century nomenclature as a plus, perhaps a sales pitch too.. B/C, That description pertaining structural design of rear stays fit's 100's of different bikes. Whereas, 'Double diamond' as I have understood it, is an very early and quite capable frame design that is the most and continued structural pattern of tringles or stays  facing front and rear  there is.


----------



## oldebike55 (Aug 30, 2021)

half the thrill of the build , is waiting for the bits and pieces to arrive😵
I do a lot of pacing around!
great project!! can't wait to see
ps: blue is cool👓


----------

